# Easy Mod for the Lan Lan 2x2



## person123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Put mini diansheng springs into your lan lan, and omfg your'e done! (Remember you only need 3.)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 13, 2010)

ER... this is old news...


----------



## person123 (Dec 13, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> ER... this is old news...


 Oh...lol. Well I'll just leave it here for kicks and giggles.


----------



## Logan (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25469-Lan-Lan-2x2-easy-mod

Have you learned nothing?

Also:
This threads OP:


person123 said:


> Put mini diansheng springs into your lan lan, and omfg your'e done!


The other ones OP:


person123 said:


> Put mini diansheng springs into your lan lan, and omfg your'e done!


----------



## XXGeneration (Dec 13, 2010)

same OP? lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2010)

Logan said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25469-Lan-Lan-2x2-easy-mod
> 
> *Have you learned nothing?*
> Also:
> ...


 
Unfortunetly, yes, he has. -_-


----------



## person123 (Dec 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Unfortunetly, yes, he has. -_-


 I remade the thread so that i can get a fresh start and not have the 600 hate comments and have posts that are related to this now, besides i asked to close the other thread. Sorry for my language.

And how have I learned nothing? Can we please just stay on topic?


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2010)

Wait, you got 600 hate comments for the old thread, and that convinced you to remake it? Any discussion related to this topic should be in woner's thread, since he originally purposed this idea.


----------



## person123 (Dec 16, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Wait, you got 600 hate comments for the old thread, and that convinced you to remake it? Any discussion related to this topic should be in woner's thread, since he originally purposed this idea.


No I'm pretty sure that it was putting pen springs and cutting them. And he didn't come up with the idea, a user posted it in the comments, so I'm making a new thread to just discuss about that and not the pen springs. Besides, in my old thread, the original mod was stupid and causes my lan lan's screws to unscrew occasionally now, so then i edited that into this, but all the hate comments for there, so i decided to remake so its just talking about that. So lets get on topic now


----------



## Logan (Dec 16, 2010)

It still isn't a new concept. Many people have already done this. You COULD bump an old/original thread on this topic, but i advise against it, as there isn't much to discuss.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 18, 2011)

next time, you should try not playing with it all the time... i can barely undersatnd you in that noise... and you don't have to make thread about mod just to show people that you can actually solve 2x2 -.-


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 5, 2012)

cuberkid10 said:


> ER... this is old news...



Does this work with mini zhanchi hardware?


----------

